# Cube 4 You DIY Help



## mark3 (Jul 11, 2009)

So I just got this Cube 4 You DIY which is supposed to be awesome. Right now, it is turning really slow and will not loosen up unless I set the tension on extremely loose which will make it pop constantly. I checked other thread and made sure all of my screws were straight into the core and that all the edge and corner caps were in all the way, but it still has really no gliding ability. 

Does this thing just need some lube? If so, does it respond better to Jig-a-loo or CRC? Could I have just gotten a really crappy cube, or is there another problem? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 11, 2009)

Lube it first(either one is fine) and experiment with it before making a thread saying it sucks. Also the poping is most likely due to your inaccuarte turning.


----------



## teller (Jul 11, 2009)

That cube is useless without lube. Very squishy feeling. Squirt a little Jig-a-Loo in there and it will magically transform into super-cube.

Once you get there, these cubes function best at HIGH tension. Set it nice and tight and it will become buttery smooth.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 11, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> Lube it first(either one is fine) and experiment with it before making a thread saying it sucks. Also the poping is most likely due to your inaccuarte turning.


I didn't make a thread saying it sucked. I don't think it is a crime to say that at the moment this cube is not good, what can I do to it to make it better. If I would have said "this cube is hopeless, I am throwing it away!!!" That would be a differnt story. And popping is always caused by inaccurate turning, which is common on a cube that is completley new to you. Although I am new to the forums, I average 18 seconds, so I know a thing or two. 



teller said:


> That cube is useless without lube. Very squishy feeling. Squirt a little Jig-a-Loo in there and it will magically transform into super-cube.
> 
> Once you get there, these cubes function best at HIGH tension. Set it nice and tight and it will become buttery smooth.



Thanks for the advice. I had never heard that lube was a necesity it these cubes.


----------



## Darshen (Jul 12, 2009)

mark3 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I had never heard that lube was a necesity it these cubes.



I didn't think it was necessity, because mine was fine without lube, although the performance was greatly enhanced with lube due to the ability to increase the tension.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 12, 2009)

One more question before I run to the store. Home Depot online says Jig-a-Loo is only available online, but I have heard of people getting it in stores. Is this true, and if not, where in the store is it?


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 12, 2009)

Well when i went to Home-Depot and asked where I could find Jig-a-loo they said in the glue/adhesives isle but they didn't have. Maybe it's just my store.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 14, 2009)

I used crc heavy duty silicon (from walmart) and my cube4you cubes glide way too much for my liking lol...


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jul 14, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> Well when i went to Home-Depot and asked where I could find Jig-a-loo they said in the glue/adhesives isle but they didn't have. Maybe it's just my store.



it's in the tools section... don't know why but thats where it is. Also Advance auto parts sells it, they also have a smaller size.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jul 14, 2009)

mark3 said:


> So I just got this Cube 4 You DIY which is supposed to be awesome. Right now, it is turning really slow and will not loosen up unless I set the tension on extremely loose which will make it pop constantly. I checked other thread and made sure all of my screws were straight into the core and that all the edge and corner caps were in all the way, but it still has really no gliding ability.
> 
> Does this thing just need some lube? If so, does it respond better to Jig-a-loo or CRC? Could I have just gotten a really crappy cube, or is there another problem? Any help is appreciated.



C4Y is typically very consistent... I've never had a bad one. I've heard from some that the springs can become compressed into the center piece causing problems... but what you describe doesn't sound like that issue.

I agree with everyone else here lube it. I would pop and edge piece from the top (IE blue white) spray a quick 1.5 sec burst of Jig a loo the cycle through something like L F R' F' R L' U R U' R' followed by R U R' U' M U R U' r' (or whatever combo of algs you are fast at that turns three or four faces and has some type of mid slice) four times while rotating the cube clockwise. then turn the cube to the yellow face and pop another edge (yellow green) repeat burst of jig a loo and repeat alg rotations. Repeat the process on the
Blue red edge then the Green Orange edge and then let it set. Don't let it set unless you've worked in lube for at least 2mins and do not over Jig a Loo or allow the lube to pool in one area.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 14, 2009)

As said before, lube is crucial for the C4U cube. Try CRC. Keep the tension tight or it will pop and jam like crazy.


----------

